

Larry Page is 'Speechless' now - pknerd
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304441404577483051675022104.html

======
monochromatic
I've never seen an article this long contain so little information.

~~~
janardanyri
Oh, there's a fair bit of meta-information on the current state of Wall Street
reporting and analysis. :-)

------
gfosco
You can be speechless and still show up places, make an appearance...

So he lost his voice and you know for a fact he won't be able to speak for
weeks? I wish journalism still involved actual curiosity , critical thinking,
and a drive for the truth.

------
alter8
I thought that would be about the new audio search by Microsoft.

------
adventureful
In other news, Eric Schmidt purchased a voodoo doll.

------
Devilboy
I'm sorry why do we care? He just lost his voice. It happens.

~~~
GigabyteCoin
One typically doesn't lose their voice for multiple weeks in a row, or know
that it will take weeks to recover for that matter.

~~~
trafficlight
Scott Adams (author of Dilbert) suffered from this. There's a great article
from Wired a few years back.

[http://www.wired.com/medtech/health/magazine/17-08/ff_adams?...](http://www.wired.com/medtech/health/magazine/17-08/ff_adams?currentPage=all)

~~~
michaelbuckbee
Thanks for taking the time to look this up, this is immediately what I thought
of as well.

Maybe it just speaks to my own ignorance, but I found his whole public
discussion (he regularly blogged about it) of his language issue incredibly
fascinating: he could speak at public events, but not one on one, he had some
success with 'singing' words but he couldn't emit them if spoken, etc.

~~~
trafficlight
I don't think the underlying cause is the same, but I've developed the
inability to write certain letters and numbers, or at least not without a lot
of effort. Particularly M, N, S, W and 8. My brain knows how to form the
letter, but my fingers won't make the motions. Usually I have to move the
pencil back and forth in a line 6 or 7 times before the rest of the letter
forms. It's kind of embarrassing when someone is watching my sign my name
since it starts with an M. I have no idea where this came from, but it hasn't
always been the case.

~~~
relix
At that point, one generally consults a specialist. In this case: please go
see a doctor!

